
Cyfly cycling technology - karussell
http://moeve-bikes.de/en/cyfly/
======
karussell
I'm not associated with the company but find this concept interesting. From
the website:

 _The mechanical crank drive system for bicycles was invented around 150 years
ago and has hardly been improved since. We took the drive system further and
developed the cyfly Easy Cycling Technology_

Kind of funny (but not that surprising) is that there seems to be an
automotive company involved in the research.

------
gus_massa
I can't find any details about the internal parts of the crank. Do you have a
link to a more technical description of the system?

~~~
karussell
Not sure. I just saw the animation which shows roughly all parts:
[http://moeve-bikes.de/en](http://moeve-bikes.de/en)

~~~
gus_massa
Thanks. It's not extremely clear but it's possible to see more details here.

